# Hawaiian Packages



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

I believe that the only late winter packages come from Austalia. I buy queens from Hawaii every winter, but have never seen them advertise packages. For Aussie packages contect B Weaver's in Texas. 

ps. Last time I heard the packages were very expensive.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Yea, I am aware of the Aussie packages and they are expensive and they have a high minimum order requirement. I too have ordered some queens from Hawaii but I heard a couple of beekeepers at a meeting who said they got some packages from Hawaii. However, like you, I cannot find anyone advertising packages and I don't know the beekeepers who said they got some from Hawaii. I thought that perhaps someone on this forum had gotten some.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I know some that buy queens from Hawaii shake there own bee's in them and call them Hawaiian packages because of where the queen came from.... just think after a 3-4 weeks it will be a hawaiian hive.... I have never seen or heard of them saling packages from Hawaii either...


----------

